# Ampeg Gemini I -- info?



## Guest (May 23, 2008)

I know there are a couple of Ampeg/Traynor guys hanging out here. Anyone want to tell me more about the Gemini I? I read up on it on the world wide web but would like to hear from some people here who might have played one. Is it hard to find tubes for them? Is there a modern replacement for the 7951A power amp tube it uses?

What's the going rate for a clean one with the original Jensen and tubes? I'm thinking ~$700 but it's an uneducated guesstimate.


----------



## jv100k (Feb 29, 2008)

I have 3 65 blue check Gemini 1's my favourite amp period and you don't wanna know how many classics i have:smile:20 ish cathode biased watts great reverb and trem and the best designed cab in it's class.7591's are avaiable from EH and JJ got all mine for 3-400.i could go on and on....... pm me.
Just gigged this one this afternoon in Niagara falls.hint:the black tolex models from late 67 are PCB and not handwired the sweetspot is 65-66


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2008)

Nice. That's almost 1/3 the price the guy has valued his Gemini at (he said $900 USD). Sounds like a sweet amp but overvalued on this trade offer. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## jv100k (Feb 29, 2008)

they should be valued up with Blackface Deluxes because they are every bit as tonefull but they simply aren't(thank god).Made to compete with the Deluxe reverb they were made in large quanities being only second to Fender for volume of production at that time.
I've all but given up on trading. people tend to have a delusional idealization about what they have and pick your end apart to come out on top.


----------



## rwe333 (Feb 18, 2006)

BEAUTIFUL amps! Love the Gemini I and have owned a few. 
$500-750 seems about right (a steal, mind you). 
Gorgeous tones.


----------

